# M HOT7 TTT, apparently....



## magnatom (26 Apr 2010)

This driver passed me moderately close. I wasn't going to say anything, but he wound his window down and initiated the conversation. Apparently cyclists shouldn't be in front of his car. Maybe it doesn't look so hot when a cyclist overtakes him...LOL!

Mmm. I wonder if his registration plate is legal....


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> Mmm. I wonder if his registration plate is legal....



Nope......


----------



## MickL (26 Apr 2010)

What a tosser lol may be he though you looked hotter on your bike than him in is flash VW...


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Apr 2010)

May I do the honours and say the bloke is an idiot.Probably had some deflation of his penis when you passed him yet again.


----------



## gouldina (26 Apr 2010)

"Cyclists should go behind cars".

What _all_ of them?


----------



## magnatom (26 Apr 2010)

gouldina said:


> "Cyclists should go behind cars".
> 
> What _all_ of them?




That is why I suggested, 'should I just stay at home?'


----------



## martynjc1977 (26 Apr 2010)

He was probably pissed off that a wee cyclist gets more interest from the local lasses than he does in his over priced penis extension lol


----------



## hackbike 666 (26 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> That is why I suggested, 'should I just stay at home?'



Yes as you don't pay road tax.



martynjc1977 said:


> He was probably pissed off that a wee cyclist gets more interest from the local lasses than he does in his over priced penis extension lol



Might be something in that.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Apr 2010)

Nice one Magnatom! That gave me a good laugh. Love the friendly chat you got from the other cyclist, and the showing me up!


----------



## redjedi (26 Apr 2010)

He probably got jealous when he saw you enjoying friendly banter with a woman without needing to get her extremely drunk first.

And he's an idiot


----------



## jimboalee (26 Apr 2010)

There are invisible letters within the four circles in the Audi emblem. Can you guess what four letters they are?

The reason why there are FOUR circles in the Audi emblem is... there are four letters in the word "C * * *".


----------



## jimboalee (26 Apr 2010)

Was he a hairdresser?


----------



## PpPete (26 Apr 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Was he a hairdresser?




Nah - probably a banker !

(Spelling's never been my strong point)


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2010)

Hairdress's or pimps car that one


----------



## jimboalee (26 Apr 2010)

porkypete said:


> Nah - probably a banker !
> 
> (Spelling's never been my strong point)



Yup, a Barclay Banker.


----------



## just jim (26 Apr 2010)

"Your place is behind us".


----------



## Downward (26 Apr 2010)

He was just Mr cool in his shades and his tinted windows (Illegal too on the fronts). Maybe worth sending it to the local bobbies. Illegal plates, Illegal windows and also telling you to go procreate.


----------



## Ian Johnson (26 Apr 2010)

complete w****r , certain motorists hate the fact that cyclists tend to make faster progress in todays traffic, I remember having a very satisfying race with a guy in his audi into town which was about a 3 mile jaunt,he passed me close at speed revving his engine as if to make a point, I kept catching him at all the lights after doing 30 mph sprints with a tailwind, keeping in the flow of the traffic . He HATED that,I could sense his frustration. I got infront of him and slapped my muscular thighs LOL, thus making a point back..I dont need a powerful engine ,job done.


----------



## dodgy (26 Apr 2010)

The plate is actualy MH07 TTT - just in case the guy does a search for it.

It must be his wife's car, obviously.


----------



## gouldina (26 Apr 2010)

Ian Johnson said:


> complete w****r , certain motorists hate the fact that cyclists tend to make faster progress in todays traffic, I remember having a very satisfying race with a guy in his audi into town which was about a 3 mile jaunt,he passed me close at speed revving his engine as if to make a point, I kept catching him at all the lights after doing 30 mph sprints with a tailwind, keeping in the flow of the traffic . He HATED that,I could sense his frustration. I got infront of him and slapped my muscular thighs LOL, thus making a point back..I dont need a powerful engine ,job done.



Heh heh.
I got a Porsche driver to scrape his front bumper _three_ times on a road with speedbumps once just because he couldn't bear to be beaten by him. And I reached the junction before him.


----------



## tdr1nka (26 Apr 2010)

What a tiresome and ignorant little man. 

I normally answer, 'Yes your Honour' to everything this type of pleb tries to tell me.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Apr 2010)

gouldina said:


> Heh heh.
> I got a Porsche driver to scrape his front bumper _three_ times on a road with speedbumps once just because he couldn't bear to be beaten by him. And I reached the junction before him.



Hahahahaha!! I wonder why so many of us find this to be extremely satisfying? It must be something about the driver confounding his/her big toe strength with the power of their car, and trying to imagine that of course they are fitter and more powerful than the cyclist.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Apr 2010)

I find it quite hilarious to think that people like that probably sincerely believe what they say.


----------



## Mark_Robson (26 Apr 2010)

I think that people like that are dangerous twats personally.


----------



## thomas (26 Apr 2010)

martynjc1977 said:


> He was probably pissed off that a wee cyclist gets more interest from the local lasses than he does in his over priced penis extension lol




Pfft..it's only a TT. He's probably annoyed that he doesn't have the R8


----------



## Riding in Circles (26 Apr 2010)

That was funny, he was a parody of himself.


----------



## Matthames (26 Apr 2010)

There is a reason all Audis were demoted on the Top Gear Cool Wall. I think he just proves the point


----------



## bigtrike (26 Apr 2010)

I think the biggest shame is that he was not overtaken again and asked why if his car is soooooo powerful/fast/better why is he no faster, and then told to get out of my way slowcoach! But I am a little confrontational at times.


----------



## johnnyh (26 Apr 2010)

he's a tool, simple as.


----------



## jezhiggins (26 Apr 2010)

It's fantastic it took him nearly 30 seconds at the lights before he opens his window, and the best he can come up with is "why did you go in front of my car?"

I bet he's the life and soul of any party.


----------



## HaloJ (26 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> This driver passed me moderately close. I wasn't going to say anything, but he wound his window down and initiated the conversation. Apparently cyclists shouldn't be in front of his car. Maybe it doesn't look so hot when a cyclist overtakes him...LOL!
> 
> Mmm. I wonder if his registration plate is legal....



LOL! Superb! Mags you stud!


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

I'd have told him to buy a faster car next time.............


----------



## Browser (26 Apr 2010)

Pretty mild reaction by your usual standards Mags, you must be mellowing with age  Did you get her number, she looked rather pretty 
He was a toal twonk. end of. His number plate probably cost more than your Ribble


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

The number plate didn't cost much..it's crap.............


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Apr 2010)

What a tool ...


----------



## Simba (26 Apr 2010)

I never encounter this sort of stuff *touch wood* either I am lucky and they are out when I'm not or visa-versa. He is a prize prick though.


----------



## magnatom (26 Apr 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I never encounter this sort of stuff *touch wood* either I am lucky and they are out when I'm not or visa-versa. He is a prize prick though.




I seem to be meeting quite a few prize muppets at the moment. Funnily enough they are not annoying me particularly, just providing entertainment. 


As for folk suggesting that I was chatting up the young lady cyclists.........mmmm, I better not show my wife this video...


----------



## upsidedown (26 Apr 2010)

what

a

tit


----------



## gaz (26 Apr 2010)

hahaha a prize knob if i ever saw one... 5mph? i didn't know you where that fast!


----------



## Norm (26 Apr 2010)

As he was driving a topless TT, I doubt if he was really that bothered about Magster chatting up young ladies. 

This thread reminds me that I really should wear my camera more often. I had one this afternoon, driving a BMW 7 series. I could tell he was lining up to say something because he followed me for about a mile waiting for a huge gap in oncoming traffic before overtaking. Give him his due, he gave me plenty of room but, his window was down as he got alongside, he pointed to the pavement and shouted "cycle lane".

I pointed at a pole just ahead of us and shouted back "bus stop".

I know, it's a variation on a theme that I've already seen posted on here, and he probably didn't get the point I was trying to make, but I enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> I pointed at a pole just ahead of us and shouted back "bus stop".



Like it...........I'd just shout "F*** Off"....... or ..."You try driving a F1 car off road then..........!!!!


----------



## BentMikey (26 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> I pointed at a pole just ahead of us and shouted back "bus stop".



Class putdown!! 10/10 mate.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Apr 2010)

Why was he driving a hairdresser's car?


----------



## 2Loose (26 Apr 2010)

Still confused that they give out licences to knuckle draggers like that.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Apr 2010)

2Loose said:


> Still confused that they give out licences to knuckle draggers like that.



If Strathclyde Police are shown the footage, the number plate will be first to go.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> If Strathclyde Police are shown the footage, the number plate will be first to go.



Do it.............


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Apr 2010)

fossyant said:


> Do it.............



I'm sure Mags is on first-name-terms with the desk Sgt by now?


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2010)

Anyone know if the TT was a poor sod's 1.8 or a decent 3.0 Quattro.....couldn't see badges, or more importantly 2 exhausts..... 

Still slow......in traffic.......


----------



## magnatom (26 Apr 2010)

fossyant said:


> Do it.............




Nah! I'd love to, but, I think the police have better things to do than to chase after numpties with stupid number plates.


----------



## downfader (26 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Why was he driving a hairdresser's car?



Because his Steps greatest hits CD wont play on the bus.


----------



## GrasB (26 Apr 2010)

You overtook him cleanly & with a reasonable speed difference, took the same gap as another cyclist & when you got to the last set of lights just stayed behind. Yet the muppet still complains, he obviously thinks he's something special in a rather dull car.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Apr 2010)

downfader said:


> Because his Steps greatest hits CD wont play on the bus.



That's actually a good point ... I once saw someone very similar up in Newcastle, when I was next to him in traffic in my truck. He had the hairdresser's convertible, the shades, everything, including some really terrible music - Bon Jovi or something - blasting out so we could all hear it. He obviously thought he was as cool as could be, but you could see everyone in earshot thinking "_what_ an utter tool".


----------



## Browser (26 Apr 2010)

Norm said:


> Give him his due, he gave me plenty of room but, his window was down as he got alongside, he pointed to the pavement and shouted "cycle lane".
> 
> I pointed at a pole just ahead of us and shouted back "bus stop".



Remeniscent of Father Jack shouting "FECK!" whenever prompted on Father Ted (would have been the response employed by me I'm afraid!)
Nice put down though Norm, the judges award 6.0 accross the board for that


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2010)

Hilarious attitude that guys got,what an absolute tool
Shows how frustrating it must be to be sat in traffic jams every day,luckily I've nearly always worked shifts so have never really done the rush hour commute on car or bike.
Keep 'em coming mags,pure comedy


----------



## Vikeonabike (27 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> If Strathclyde Police are shown the footage, the number plate will be first to go.



If the number plate is reported to DVLA 3 times for misuse, then it is withdrawn. 
I've got one on my patch who has been behaving himself as I've reported his number plate twice and it cost him 20k to buy it....sure it won't be long before I get him for the third time....


----------



## Mark_Robson (27 Apr 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> If the number plate is reported to DVLA 3 times for misuse, then it is withdrawn.
> it cost him 20k to buy it....sure it won't be long before I get him for the third time....


Imagine paying 20K for a plate and then finding out that you can't play around with the way that it looks because it's illegal. Call me an inverted snob but I find that really amusing.


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (27 Apr 2010)

Oh my gosh I can't stop laughing at this one at my desk!

It was the way he went "F*ck Off" at the end! Just creased me up!!!

I must remember to make sure I never find myself in front of a car if I am ever up in Scotland - who knows what might happen!!!


----------



## nilling (27 Apr 2010)

Oh dear! <snigger> Thanks for sharing


----------



## Norm (27 Apr 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> If the number plate is reported to DVLA 3 times for misuse, then it is withdrawn.


Given that this thread has had 57 responses and several thousand views, do you have a number or contact details?


----------



## Vikeonabike (27 Apr 2010)

Don't know, but I have just emailed the DVLA to find out?


----------



## Norm (27 Apr 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Don't know, but I have just emailed the DVLA to find out?


Excellent, I'm sure that you'll update us with anything relevant.


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Apr 2010)

He had a very weasely voice


----------



## downfader (27 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> That's actually a good point ... I once saw someone very similar up in Newcastle, when I was next to him in traffic in my truck. He had the hairdresser's convertible, the shades, everything, including some really terrible music - Bon Jovi or something - blasting out so we could all hear it. He obviously thought he was as cool as could be, but you could see everyone in earshot thinking "_what_ an utter tool".



Guilty secret - I like early Bon Jovi.  Not the ballad stuff but Dead or Alive. Comedy genius if you ask me. 

Prefer AC-DC though.... much, much prefer AC-DC..


----------



## Echolalia (27 Apr 2010)

That ride looks hellish. No alternative routes through parks or anything?


----------



## Browser (27 Apr 2010)

downfader said:


> Guilty secret - I like early Bon Jovi.  Not the ballad stuff but Dead or Alive. Comedy genius if you ask me.
> 
> Prefer AC-DC though.... much, much prefer AC-DC..




Were you mentally clearing your throat and deepening your voice when you said that last bit!
Wifey was a BIIIIIIG Bon Jovi fan, has lost touch with them over the last decade as their music now just sounds like a load of rehashes of previous stuff.


----------



## downfader (27 Apr 2010)

Browser said:


> Were you mentally clearing your throat and deepening your voice when you said that last bit!


No but I should have!  Just saying if I'm gonna listen to c*ckrock its AC-DC everytime.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Apr 2010)

downfader said:


> No but I should have!  Just saying if I'm gonna listen to c*ckrock its AC-DC everytime.



I'm a _huge_ fan of the Bon Scott - era AC/DC stuff, but after he died I went right off them. 
Sorry, OT ... as you were.


----------



## downfader (27 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I'm a _huge_ fan of the Bon Scott - era AC/DC stuff, but after he died I went right off them.
> Sorry, OT ... as you were.



Scott fan here too. I do really like Hells Bells era though.


----------



## J4CKO (27 Apr 2010)

Bloke trying too hard too look cool = EPIC FAIL !

Why is a it a HOTT TT, surely it is the same temperature as others, that plate as with most other "Private Plates" just says Cock, only about 1 percent say anything positive about the owner, mispaced ones are the lowest of the low, a TT is a nice car but a cabrio one is a girls car. This is another example up there with "D4N OK" that prooves the rule even more.

Who was it on here, in Wilmslow got told to get a car you Gay Knobber by a bloke in an Audi Cabrio ? oh the irony !


----------



## GrasB (27 Apr 2010)

I find the type of 'private' plate says a lot about the driver. Get the ones like that TT you know the driver is up them selves but you get ones like 'F 600 SFR' on a Fiat Seicento & I know that probably the driver is half decent & has something to quietly shout about.


----------



## GrasB (28 Apr 2010)

RichK, if I knew more about 2CVs that may make sense to me


----------



## Brahan (28 Apr 2010)

What you need to do is put sour milk in your bike's water bottle and skoosh it in the window of any twat like that.


----------



## GrasB (28 Apr 2010)

Yeah, similar thing with the F600 SFR , Fiat 600 (the european name for the Seicento) *S*uper *F*i*r*e - A Fiat Seicento with as 1.2 or 1.4 16v engine shoehorned into it.


----------



## downfader (28 Apr 2010)

Private plates are ok imo. Couldnt care less tbh. I cant judge, I put a childs bike bell on me bike a while back. 

If you sell the car on then surely the plates go with it? I could imagine that theres a few people out there with plates like that and didnt give it a second glance when they bought the car. 

Oh and the other thing I thought about is this. Surely its the DVLA that takes that big wedge. Arent there companies making vanity plates for collectors who dont want to put them on the car? If I knew that guy I'd be so tempted to get a vanity plate made up as a joke and stick it on his car:



> C0CK HAP33


----------



## GrasB (28 Apr 2010)

You can change the plate to a 'normal' plate when you sell the car & either transfer it to your new car or put it on retainer. For the example above I'd leave it on the car as it's specific to the car but the plate on my Alfa is specific to me so that was moved to the car.


----------



## stowie (28 Apr 2010)

I think the number plate is MH07 TTT. When set out in the correct legal fashion, it doesn't look obvious does it? I do hope he didn't spend too much on it..

At this very moment I think he is probably moaning about cyclists whilst enjoying a white wine spritzer and getting his roots done. Not that I would make sweeping generalisations about someone because of the car they drive...


----------



## magnatom (28 Apr 2010)

I must admit I didn't know it was a 'hairdressers car' until this thread. Shows what I know!


----------



## Coco (28 Apr 2010)

GrasB said:


> I find the type of 'private' plate says a lot about the driver. Get the ones like that TT you know the driver is up them selves but you get ones like 'F 600 SFR' on a Fiat Seicento & I know that probably the driver is half decent & has something to quietly shout about.



Those are the ones I've never understood. Both of our cars (and all the ones I can remember) have had little badges that say what type of car it is. Why spend more money to put it in bigger letters?


----------



## GrasB (29 Apr 2010)

Because coco, plates like 'F600 SFR' won't ever echo the badge on the back of the car as Fiat never made a 1.2 16v or 1.4 16v Seicento


----------



## Cubist (29 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> I must admit I didn't know it was a 'hairdressers car' until this thread. Shows what I know!



Didn't realise it was a hairdresser's car? Where have you been FFS? They come with a special holder for ceramic straighteners in the left hand door bin, and an Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit as standard.


----------



## Arch (29 Apr 2010)

Cubist said:


> Didn't realise it was a hairdresser's car? Where have you been FFS? They come with a special holder for ceramic straighteners in the left hand door bin, and an _Ann Summers Rampant Rabbit as standard._




And how much do these cars cost? Just apropos of nothing...


----------



## downfader (29 Apr 2010)

Cubist said:


> Didn't realise it was a hairdresser's car? Where have you been FFS? They come with a special holder for ceramic straighteners in the left hand door bin, and an Ann Summers *Rampant Rabbit* as standard.



Thats Roger's mate isnt it?


----------



## Cubist (30 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> And how much do these cars cost? Just apropos of nothing...


Used, they have started to become affordable. 






You may need to change the batteries by now though Arch


----------



## buggi (30 Apr 2010)

what a prick... the female cyclist was in front of him anyway!!! 

I did post it on here at the time, but i remember Mr Aston Martin driver drove into me on purpose because i did exactly what you did Mag, at a roundabout. best of it was, i was going straight on, he was turning left. i must have being going to hold him up for about ooo... let me see.... 0.1 seconds??? The ensuing argument in the road held him up for a lot longer. WTF... get a posh car... and own the road or something?!


----------



## martynjc1977 (1 May 2010)

buggi said:


> what a prick... the female cyclist was in front of him anyway!!!
> 
> I did post it on here at the time, but i remember Mr Aston Martin driver drove into me on purpose because i did exactly what you did Mag, at a roundabout. best of it was, i was going straight on, he was turning left. i must have being going to hold him up for about ooo... let me see.... 0.1 seconds??? The ensuing argument in the road held him up for a lot longer. WTF... get a posh car... and own the road or something?!



Theory of big applies to this http://www.tibsnjoan.co.uk/Big.html, how dare someone on a small cycle go in front of a car that is larger and more powerful.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 May 2010)

I am afraid that my response these days is simple.... Well if you think I have been cycling dangerously, you involve want to call the Police then - pull over and lets call them?"

No-one ever seems to want to.

One guy even got more heated when I pointed out the video camera and stated that I was going to do so on his behalf.


----------

